# FINLAND | High Speed Rail



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

davide84 said:


> 1435 mm is officially and internationally called "standard gauge", I was not implying that Finland is "wrong" or anything like that
> 
> Rail Baltica does not exist yet, but is an ongoing project with financing, e.g. see
> 
> ...


Yes Rail Baltica will be standard gauge, also the Tallinn - Helsinki tunnel will be standard gauge for sure or dual gauge. 

Let's see what will come out new lines to Tampere and Turku plus some other ones are very much needed.


----------



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Gusiluz said:


> These are the notes I have on Finland HSR.
> 
> There is talk that the line to Turku will be for 300 kmh and the journey from Helsinki will take one hour.
> As regards the Helsinki-Tampere line via the airport, there is talk of using the new airport line and the improved Riihimäki-Tampere railway or a new track, which would cost a total of EUR 5.5 billion; in the latter case it would take 1 hour for about 180 km.
> ...


----------

